# Road Trip!



## MT Stringer

My wife and I will be leaving tomorrow morning for a couple-three week road trip. We have a niece and grandaughter playing softball in Denver, Colorado in the Triple Crown Sports Colorado Sparkler tournament. They are playing in different age brackets so we could be spending a lot of time at the ball parks.

From there, we are going to Sandy, Utah to spend a few days with my step-daughter and her family. The following weekend, our granddaughter is playing in another tournament in Park City, Utah.

Once the tournaments are over, we have free reign and no timetable to return so hopefully we will be able to see some sights and take a lot of pictures.

I have the gear, just not real sure about landscape photography done the right way. I'll give it a go and hope for the best.

I'll try to check in often and post a few pictures as we go about or merry way.

Mike


----------



## sandybottom

I'm jealous! Have a safe trip, friend.


----------



## grayfish

Have a great trip Mike. Stay in touch if you can. And of couse pictures are always welcome. Be careful out on the road. See you in a couple-three weeks


----------



## WillieP

Have a safe trip Mike. We want to see alot of your pic's.

Willie


----------



## asharpshooter

Mike, I'll take care of your boat while your gone, if it's full of gas!


----------



## richg99

Mike, have a great trip. Be sure to bring a tarp or something to throw over all of the camera gear left in your car. No sense being a target. They have thieves in Utah, too. regards, rich


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 1*

We left Channelview Saturday morning at 6AM. We met our travel companions at Centerville and proceeded north, then west, mostly via hwy 287.

We dodged a couple of severe thunderstorms in between Wichita Falls and Amarillo. The radio was chattering with weather alerts from the National Weather Service out of Norman, OK and Lubbock, Tx. We could see the clouds and they were ugly. Lots of gusty winds also.

We hung a left at Dumas, Tx and wound up in Raton, New Mexico. 853 miles without mishap. I think the mileage is correct.

Sorry, no pics on day 1 but there will be some on the Day 2 report.

Coming up on Day 2 report, The Royal Gorge and Garden of the Gods.
Mike


----------



## Charles Helm

Been through Raton Pass a few times. Some scenery out that way. Did you detour up the volcano at Capulin?

Royal Gorge and Garden of the Gods will be scenic.

Enjoy and I look forward to pictures.


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 2 (Part 1) - Royal Gorge*

Today we visited The Royal Gorge in Canon City, Colorado. I hope the pics don't look too bad. I'm working off a lap top.

This was an awesome site to behold. It's something I'll never forget. Here's a few of the many tourists pics I took today.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 2 (Part 2) - Garden of the Gods*

The second part of our trip today was a stop at The Garden of the Gods in Colorado Springs, Co. There are lots of unusual rock formations to check out. The place was crawling with hikers, bikers, sightseers, and rock climbers.

I managed to capture several of the famous rock formations. See if you can pick out which ones they are.

Kissing camels
Sleeping Indian
Balanced Rock

Note: I don't know the rock climber, but he was up there a good ways.
Mike


----------



## The Machine

Talk about postcards super pics


----------



## Charles Helm

Nice work! Sometimes I wonder why I live here and not there. Then I remember -- my job is here!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

If you're going up 285 by Buena Vista, St Elmo and Cottonwood pass are just short detours off the main road. Nice shots you took of the Royal Gorge and Garden of the Gods.


----------



## Koru

MT Stringer said:


> ...
> I have the gear, just not real sure about landscape photography done the right way. I'll give it a go and hope for the best.
> ...


erm. i think you cracked that nut well and truly Mike.

wonderful landscapes!

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown

MT,

Captain Mike was in Denver and RMNP last weekend. My mom called last night form there and they made it up w/o incident. I hear the weather's great and after a steamy mowing of the yard yesterday I'm ready...keep em coming!

Don't forget to take some in for yourself while your there.


----------



## MT Stringer

*Road Trip - Day 3*

And on the third day, we rested. Thanks for the kudos everyone.

Here are a few pics of the Inclined Train that takes visitors to the bottom of The Royal Gorge. Try as I may, I couldn't get the shots I've seen in magazines and brochures. Fences, people and not-quiet-the-right-angle, but it was still a lot of fun.

Watch out for the train! Our timing was off by about 5 minutes. A little sooner and I could have been in position to capture the Royal Gorge train as it came around the corner. At least I got a pic of it.

And I caught 2 BIF's (birds in flight)! One was the tour helicopter that takes visitors on a tour of the canyon and dives down into it. The small spec is a buzzard of some sort. There were several flying around the area.

The softball tournament starts tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown

mike, Thanks again for sharing. I haven't seen that area since I was a kid. If I remember correctly they have some incredible winds there due to the channeling of the Gorge. Have a great time shooting.


----------



## Gator_Nutz

Wonderful shots Mike. It's making me want to get back up that way too. We might slip up for a long weekend this fall. Have a great time and enjoy the cool weather. It is sweltering back here. Good luck at the tourney too.
James


----------



## Koru

i love that train pic Mike... that image is very un-cliche i reckon. no way would you get me on the thing that comes down that hill! 

rosesm


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 4 - The tournament begins*

Our niece plays for Texas Crossfire, a 14under Girls Fastpitch team out of Tomball. They played their first two pool games today and won both. The first team was from California and they won 6-1. We didn't get to see the second game, but Shannon came in to pitch with the team down 5-1 and shut down the opposition. Crossfire came from behind in a nail biter and won 6-5.

Our daughter and family arrived about at 12:30 after an 8 hour drive from Sandy, Utah. Kimberly's team is in the 12 under bracket. They start play tomorrow and Shannon's team plays their other two pool games tomorrow also. It's going to be a busy day for the ol' Canon! 

Here's a pic you don't ever get to see in the Gulf Coast area. Laura pitching with The Rocky Mountains for a backdrop!

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

*Out at Third Base!*

Our niece, Shannon, takes the throw from the catcher and tags out the runner trying to get back to the bag.

Ugh! It is not easy shooting through a green chain link fence, but I had no choice. Lots of OOF shots had to be deleted.

Mike


----------



## The Machine

MT, what kind of setup you got those are super looking pics


----------



## MT Stringer

Thanks Mr Machine. I'm using a Canon 40D with Canon 70-200 f/2.8 zoom.
These pics were shot through the fence in AV mode at 1/4000 sec, f/2.8, ISO 160. The focal length was 85mm.
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown

MT,

Looking good. These shots all look great and keep searching for a workaround on the fence. Don't let it get you down - even if you have to shoot from your belly (if I can do it so can you).

Really liked the shot of Laura. The sun's helping the exposures too, so focus on the positives. Go get em!!!


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 5 - The Predators Prevail*

Kimberlee's team (TC Predators) started their tournament play today winning both of their pool games. The pics below are from the first game. I didn't shoot any pics of the second game, just sat and watched. They won the first game 7-0 and the second 14-9.

During a double play attempt, the opposing coach complained that the shortstop pulled her foot off the bag, but I DON'T THINK SO!!!

This park is a really nice scenic place to play ball.

Kimberlee's team plays two more games tomorrow to complete their pool play.

Shannon's team finished their pool play with a 3-1 record to place second in their pool. We don't know yet when they play Friday.


----------



## Koru

you're doing brilliant Mike. i love that last one. 

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman

Wow, those are great shots. You say they were through the fence. Well, I am impressed, I would have never known it if you did not say anything about it. Great job


----------



## MT Stringer

IBF, I walked out on the field in between games to take the field shot, and I stood on a bucket to shoot over the fence on the other two. I had to get off the bucket after about 15 minutes 'cause I got a little shakey. 

*Note: It's 5:38 am Thursday morning here in Denver and it is 60 deg.!* 
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz

What park is that Mike? It looks familiar.


----------



## MT Stringer

James we were at Robert F. Clement Park, adjacent to Columbine High School in Littleton, Co.
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz

I thought it looked familiar. My apartment was about two blocks away from the school
I was there when the terrible shooting occurred. It is a spectacular view there and I really do miss it. Enjoy.


----------



## RustyBrown

...and MT pulls out the old bucket workaround :rotfl: 

I'm going to be sure to add that to my bag from now on. 

Mike, I'll be in EP Wednesday if you're still there...


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 6 - Predators Struggle*

Our granddaughter's team struggled today, first losing to a team they were beating, but the ball bounces funny sometimes. Then they played a team that over powered them with good pitching and timely hitting. That's a bad combination to be playing against.

So, they finished their pool play with a 2-2- record but were still seeded 4th in their bracket. They play their first game of the double elimination bracket tomorrow morning at 8AM. UGH!

Also, we just got word our niece's team plays their first game of eliminations tomorrow morning at 8AM as well. Bummer! The fields are about 8 miles apart.

Below are some action pics from the game the Predator's played today.
1) Bunt
2) Vanessa pitching (I love these type of shots [through the fence again])
3) Safe at third - the throw was just a tad late.
4) Kimberlee stretching for a sinking line drive between 1st and 2nd.
5) Bunt2 - check the concentration on the batters face.
6) running to first. Same batter as above.

Yeah, I borrowed a bucket again for a few of these pics. 
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown

Love #4, but change the crop - great expression...Go Texas :texasflag


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 7 - wins and losses...*

No pics today. The day started off bad with my wife waking up sick at 4:30am. I took the grandkids to the first ball game while she stayed in bed. We spent the rest of the day at an urgent care facility and then Wallgreens getting prescriptions filled for a sinus infection.

Texas Crossfire won their first game handidly, but lost the second one. They play again tomorrow morning.

The TC Predators won both of their games. They also play in the morning.
Whew! It got hot today - 95 deg but I never broke a sweat! 

Tomorrow will be a day at the ball field as both teams play with the champion ship games in each bracket set for about 3pm.

Looks like I'll be back on the bucket again tomorrow!

Mike


----------



## Koru

great photos Mike. love that second shot and you seem to be doing great through that chain link fence! 

rosesm
(saying some prayers that your wife's infection clears quickly)


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 8 - It's over*

Texas Crossfire (14u) battled through 4 games today in the losers bracket, eventually losing 2-1 to the Seahawks from Jupitar, Florida.

This morning started off at 8AM with the Predators from Utah playing the Hot Stix (no sure where they are from) in the finals of the winners' bracket in the 12u bracket. They lost a close one in 7 innings 4-3. After a game break, they played the remaining team in the losers bracket. They won it and met the Hot Stix for the Championship. Unfortunately, it wasn't meant to be as the Hot Stix prevailed 14-9 to win the tourney 12u trophy.

I got a nice surprise this morning. As I stepped onto my bucket to start shooting the game, the female umpire asked me if I wanted to come out on the field. I thanked her and obliged. I think she was impressed with my big lens! 

Tomorrow we will head out to Sandy, Utah. Since my wife is still under the weather, there won't be any sightseeing/picture taking until later. Sometimes the best laid plans just go haywire when life gets in the way.

Here's a few from today.
1) Throw to first
2) Out at home
3) Out at home (force out)

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 9 - Travel Day*

I have some good news. My wife's fever broke on this morning and she began to feel a little better. And she has steadily gotten better yesterday and today. Thank goodness.

We checked out of the Mariott, ate breakfast and hit the road about 11:30AM. We followed our daughter and family to Sandy Utah, where we are now. It was a scenic drive north from Denver, Co up to Cheyenne, Wyoming, then headed west on I-80 through Wyoming and into Utah, finally reaching their hosue about 8:30 last night.

I asked my wife how in the world the cowboys found their way around this part of the country back in the 1800's. Rolling hills, mountains, valleys and gorges awaited us as we followed the road as it wound along.

At one point, I asked her if she saw any ****** on the hills overlooking us as we went by! 

We also saw numerous trains along our route. Unfortunately, there just isn't any place to pull over and shoot. I saw several photo ops, but couldn't do anything about it. If it wasn't so far (about 90 miles), I'd go back and shoot a wind farm. One of the units was near the road. I'd love to put the 12-24mm Tokina wide angle on it on a pretty day.

So for now, here are some tourist shots of our trip up to Utah.

First, we stopped at The Bufford Trading Post in Buford, Wyoming. Not a very big place at all! 

Next we were able to stop at a historic spot and take a few pics of the Tree Rock and the Sherman Mountains.

From there it was only a fuel stop or two and lots of miles rolled under the tires (over 2000 so far).

I'm still working off my laptop so I apologize if the color settings are off on the pics.

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 10 - A Day of Rest!*

Today was a good day to sleep late and do laundry. My daughter lives near the bottom of a mountain. I'll have to ask if it has a name.

We ate lunch at a place called McGrath's Fish House. Pretty dang spanky if you ask me. Gina lives about a mile straight towards the mountain. 

We are here to watch our granddaughter play in the Triple Crown Sports World Series Tournament this weekend in nearby Park City, Utah. The pool games start tomorrow. Kimber's first game starts at 11:30AM.

Is this the way the bloggers do it?

Mike


----------



## Charles Helm

Glad to hear she is feeling better. I have not been to Wyoming in a long, long time but if you did not get to Jackson Hole, the Grand Tetons, or Yellowstone then you missed what little I remember!


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 11 and 12 - Pool Play*

Pool play began yesterday and continued today in the Triple Crown Sports World Series. In 12u, there are about 70 teams from all over the country including some very good ones. Kimberlee's team just so happened to play the wooly mammoths yesterday and got a sound thumping...twice!

Today was a lot better. They played well and hit the ball a lot better than yesterday winning one game and losing one. The double elimination tournament starts tomorrow.

Here are some action shots from today's game. All were shot with a Canon 40D and Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 w/1.4x TC from the stands. No photogs are allowed on the field except for YSPN.COM photogs (official event photogs).

Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

*A Few More...*

from today's games.
Mike


----------



## stargazer

Mike, Looks as though the 70-200 is serving you well, Great shots. keep em coming.


----------



## sandybottom

Makes me want a 2.8 now. I've never been up to Wyoming but I know someday I'll get a page from my dispatcher one morning with a surprise. The Nikon will be there.








I love scenes like this.

Those girls are real athletes! Good job gals! Win or lose it's all about the fun.


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 13 The Tourney begins...*

I hate to disappoint, but I didn't take any pics today, and they won! So far, I have shot the team playing in seven different games dating back to the Colorado tournament, so today I sat and watched.

It was a good game and the teams were evenly matched. The Utah Predators beat the California Wicked team 3-1 in a fast-paced 7 inning game. Lots of pitch and catch on both side of the diamond. Good defense on both teams. Luckily, our gals hit the ball in the hole a few times and scored enough runs to win.

Since the girls went 1-3 in pool play, they have been put in the International bracket which means 12 teams that didn't win at least 2 of their pool games play each other to see who is the best (of the rest). The other 15 "A" class teams teams will play to see who is the best in the tournament. Kimbers team has no chance of winning the tournament, but then again, they weren't expected to win since the really good teams from California, Arizona and other states are there and playing good. However, they ware getting to see some good (and different) pitching, so the experience should do them some good in the future.

Not sure what tomorrow will bring yet. Kimber's game is at 1:15PM but we may hit the road and start back toward Texas.

Mike


----------



## Koru

well i'm glad you decided to sit and watch today. you would have had a better chance to actually enjoy what you were seeing for a change. enjoy the rest of your time there Mike. and have a safe journey back.

rosesm


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 15 - The Tournament is History*

Two wins and two losses in tournament play ended the run for the Predators through the bracket. They played well for a 12u "B" team to be playing in an "A" and "B" class tournament. Out of 75 teams, they finished in 19th place. I think they did well.

So, with that said, we did some sightseeing today. Here are a few pics from Big Cottonwood Canyon adjacent to Sandy, Utah.

I titled these pics "Summertime in Utah".
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I just got back from Colorado two weeks ago, and your pictures make me want to quit work on Monday and go back. Those are som beautiful shots of some gorgeous country. Enjoy it while you can, because pretty soon you'll be saying goodbye to those 50 degree mornings - I say that because I am so jealous.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Great shots Mike!


----------



## Slip

The water movement pictures, look fantastic. I love the water moving. Good job.


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 20 - On the way home*

Day 19 was a travel day. We drove from Sandy, Ut to Loveland, Co. hmmm -424 miles. Lots of stuff to see but no real places to pull over to take pictures. I now know the answer to the song "Home on the range". "Where the deer and antelope play." That would be about 20 miles west of Cheyenne, Wyoming. we passed an Angus ranch and down by a shallow pond, were at least 25 Pronghorn Antelope. They sure were pretty. All along that stretch of highway, we spotted one to three at a time grazing.

This morning (Day 20) we went through the town of Estes Park and into Rocky Mountain National Park. Just getting to the entrance was a breath taking affair winding around through the canyons with Big Thompson River on one side and sheer clifts on the other.

Once in the park, we took the road to Bear Lake. I've got some pics, but need to go through them first. I'll wait until I get home.

But for now, here is a pic of my sweetie checking out a mountain stream. I took it on the way to Bear Lake. It sure was a pretty place. The other is a chipmunk (I think). He was a little booger and chattered at us the whole time. Lots of folks would stop and take his picture.

Mike


----------



## Koru

looks like it must have been a wonderfully scenic day Mike. i love the composition of that first photo. it makes me long for summer time here. 

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Mike, those are very nice shots. I wish I was there sitting on one of those rocks over looking the river!


----------



## The Machine

Great pics MT


----------



## Freshwaterman

I was in CO in June. We camped all over in open range all over the state. nice photos. Here are just a few of mine....


----------



## MT Stringer

*Day 21 - Travel Day*

Finally, we are home, safe and sound. Tired, but happy at the same time. 4300 miles travelled.

I'll post some more pics tomorrow from Seven Falls in Colorado Springs, CO.
Mike


----------

